# Dats v2



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

I ordered a DATS and they ran out of them that day. I have been watching for a estimated date. 

Today I see this note: 

Note:The Dayton Audio DATS is temporarily out of stock due to a hardware update. This hardware will upgrade the DATS to the DATS V2. An estimated time of arrival will be provided when Dayton Audio is further along in development. The DATS V2 upgrade improves the stability, reliability, and virtually eliminates the startup time associated with past iterations of the DATS and WT3 systems.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Maybe July 15th, I am told.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Ever think of purchasing the real woofer tester from Smith & Larson. And yes it works with NO issues.:foottap:


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

$999.95?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes for the woofertester pro. No the woofer tester 2 is the original. http://www.woofertester.com/wt2product.htm


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

At lunch, I did a little more digging and saw that. I also saw a comparison on a site called audio excite. I know that with anything there are "staunch supporters". Ford vs Chevy. And both can have their strengths and weaknesses. Does anyone know of a truly unbiased comparison? Also, it appears that the DATS is being redesign in either hardware or software. I do see where the quick start manual now covers Windows 8. Correction. That link has been changed back to 7. I saved the PDF that was there. So I know that I was not dreaming.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

DATS V2 is on the Dayton Audio site, not the Parts Express or True Audio sites.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Would you believe, 8/29/2014. I was afraid of that.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

The new specifications for V2 is now on truaudio.com/dats. Update software available. Does not show on Parts Express yet. List order date of 28AUG14.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Make that 29AUG14. Type is small eyes are old.


----------



## orzec (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a DATS 1.02 and make the upgrade to DATS 2 today. My hardware still the old DATS. I'm just in the initial tests but the precision and repeatability seems better. I like the new capacitor system measures too. I will take some calibrated capacitosr and indutctors to analize the precision of measures.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Excellent. Keep us informed.


----------



## orzec (Oct 4, 2013)

I was trying the generator mode of DATS and some doubts appear. I know that DATS use the sound card to produce the signals and the line input / output to run it in a circuit. When i do this, everething is ok, but if i plug the DATS device on USB, the generator stop of working. Is it correct? The generator and scope can't work togheter on same computer? I was reading something about on help file, but did not understand completely.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

You might also post this on the parts express Website for the tester. Since I've been waiting months to get one, I have no experience with it.


----------



## orzec (Oct 4, 2013)

I had a problem with capacitors readings. The lectures was very unstable end not reliable.
Solved! 
After ask Dayton Audio about that question they replay to me asking if i was setting up the "DATS1" on the "DATS2" software. That was the problem, now the readings are very stable.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Does that mean that the DATS V2 device is different from the DATS device?. Is it a setting in the program?


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Well, I received an email saying that they had it in and it showed it in stock. Now it shows out of stock. Did they sell out that quick? In one day?


----------



## orzec (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, the DATS1 and DATS2 have a different hardware, but nothing very relevant to user. I have a DATS1 running under DATS2 software without any problem.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

After eight months, back in stock.


----------



## justforthesoundof (May 8, 2012)

Thanks to a close friend, I now have one. Hopefully this weekend I'll be a testing fool. 
Is there a way to use the output file directly with WinISD?


----------

